# Club Nintendo "Elite Status Gifts" up!



## JoJoCan (Apr 1, 2015)

You can get a lot of great games now if you are a Elite status member~ 

Even another copy of Animal Crossing: New Leaf! Or MK7 and a bunch of great 3ds and Wii U games!

Post HERE what you are going to get!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 1, 2015)

Because I have everything else I'd want, and because I'm a dork, and because two towns clearly isn't enough, I'm getting Animal Crossing.


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 1, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Because I have everything else I'd want, and because I'm a dork, and because two towns clearly isn't enough, I'm getting Animal Crossing.



I like your attitude.  I am pleasantly surprised by the offerings and it is nice to see someone else upbeat about them too.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 1, 2015)

I must be very thankful that I didn't bought every single retail game published by Nintendo from what they were offering. Otherwise, I would be saltier. Anyway, I went for Mario Golf: World Tour, given it's the only game that I never bothered to purchase before that is relatively well-praised. The other retail title I don't have yet is Ultimate NES Remix, in which I already have both NES Remix and its sequel.

Overall, the Elite Status reward lineup is pretty solid, aside of having some games that are already up on the standard Reward catalog.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 1, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I must be very thankful that I didn't bought every single retail game published by Nintendo from what they were offering. Otherwise, I would be saltier. Anyway, I went for Mario Golf: World Tour, given it's the only game that I never bothered to purchase before that is relatively well-praised. The other retail title I don't have yet is Ultimate NES Remix, in which I already have both NES Remix and its sequel.
> 
> Overall, the Elite Status reward lineup is pretty solid, aside of having some games that are already up on the standard Reward catalog.



I'm not really interested in any of the games, I might just sell my reward here for tbt OR get another acnl town


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 1, 2015)

Whenever the site comes back up I'll be getting Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze.

Lol at the errors.

"You've reached *null *Status!
Congratulations! You've earned a FREE Elite Status gift. This year, there are lots of gifts to choose from.

You have until* August 15,* *2013* to redeem your gift so don't delay."


Isn't it May 15 2015?


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 1, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> Whenever the site comes back up I'll be getting Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze.



It is worth the most! I would get it if I had a Wii U but I'm going to buy one when Animal Crossing comes out on it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Apr 1, 2015)

Shayne said:


> It is worth the most! I would get it if I had a Wii U but I'm going to buy one when Animal Crossing comes out on it



If it comes out on it  they just announced a new ac for 3ds


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 1, 2015)

meanwhile on the .co.uk club shop...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Apr 1, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> meanwhile on the .co.uk club shop...



Seems like that'd work for the 3ds


----------



## Improv (Apr 1, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> If it comes out on it  they just announced a new ac for 3ds



lol that's not going to be considered part of the main animal crossing series


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Apr 1, 2015)

Improv said:


> lol that's not going to be considered part of the main animal crossing series



It isn't? Should've just watched that part of the directinstead of just reading the highlights of the direct


----------



## Improv (Apr 1, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It isn't? Should've just watched that part of the directinstead of just reading the highlights of the direct



it's literally just decorating houses idk it seems like a huge waste of money/time to be honest


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 1, 2015)

OMG NEW AC?? FOR 3DS??\!


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 1, 2015)

Improv said:


> it's literally just decorating houses idk it seems like a huge waste of money/time to be honest



it does imo

i dont understand why nintendo are stalling us animal crossing fans with all of these spin off games, i mean first the ac plaza and now this "design a room" spin off...

y not save the dedicated time and money to creating a new AC game on Wii U as opposed to wasting all of that stuff on things we don't want

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shayne said:


> OMG NEW AC?? FOR 3DS??\!



No. It's not a new traditional AC game. It's a spin off.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 1, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> it does imo
> 
> i dont understand why nintendo are stalling us animal crossing fans with all of these spin off games, i mean first the ac plaza and now this "design a room" spin off...
> 
> ...



Aw okay


----------



## Jaebeommie (Apr 1, 2015)

Is Mario Golf any fun? I'm not sure, out of all the games for the 3DS that they have, that one is the most appealing to me at the moment.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 1, 2015)

this site is going to fckn kill me
i've been trying to redeem my platinum reward for an hour now


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 1, 2015)

Jaebeommie said:


> Is Mario Golf any fun? I'm not sure, out of all the games for the 3DS that they have, that one is the most appealing to me at the moment.



Not sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> this site is going to fckn kill me
> i've been trying to redeem my platinum reward for an hour now



What you trying to get?


----------



## Javocado (Apr 1, 2015)

Shayne said:


> Not sure.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Trying to snatch Superstar Saga for a pal of mine!
He's gonna trade me his out of box Captain Falcon amiibo holla


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 1, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Trying to snatch Superstar Saga for a pal of mine!
> He's gonna trade me his out of box Captain Falcon amiibo holla



Nice~ I hope the site works for you!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 2, 2015)

I got MK7 and I'm fairly happy with it! A little sad that Luigi's Mansion wasn't on there but I'll get over it when I start racing 



Jaebeommie said:


> Is Mario Golf any fun? I'm not sure, out of all the games for the 3DS that they have, that one is the most appealing to me at the moment.


Of all the games, Mario Golf seems to be the 3rd most popular game of the bunch. If you don't want another ACNL copy and you aren't interested in MK7 I'd go Golf.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I could add that there is a demo of Mario Golf in the eshop if you want to try it before you decide.


----------



## Jake.. (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm going to get MK7


----------



## Iris Mist (Apr 2, 2015)

I was going to get Donkey Kong, but while the website kept crashing, I started thinking about it more, and decided to get Mario Kart instead. I was going to buy it eventually anyway, and I'll end up playing it a lot more than I would have played DK.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 2, 2015)

Hopefully, from this site and my reward, I will be able to get the following:

-Mario Kart 7
-ACNL for my friend
-FreakyForms (I want this idk why)


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 2, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Hopefully, from this site and my reward, I will be able to get the following:
> 
> -Mario Kart 7
> -ACNL for my friend
> -FreakyForms (I want this idk why)



3 ACCOUNTS?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 2, 2015)

Shayne said:


> 3 ACCOUNTS?



No no, I'm gonna buy two of them from TBT xD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Apr 2, 2015)

I regret getting golf since Idk what to do. All I know is you play golf but is there some storyline or something?


----------



## Cress (Apr 2, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I regret getting golf since Idk what to do. All I know is you play golf but is there some storyline or something?



The story is to become the champion at golf! By golfing! And more golfing! That's about it!!!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 2, 2015)

Wait... there's MK7 as a download? For Elite? Digital? OH GOD YES PLEASE OMG YES I LOVE THE WORLD

I'd get AC if I didn't already have the digital version. I lost MK7 in 2012 in Florida, haven't played since. This might be my chaaance


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 2, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Wait... there's MK7 as a download? For Elite? Digital? OH GOD YES PLEASE OMG YES I LOVE THE WORLD
> 
> I'd get AC if I didn't already have the digital version. I lost MK7 in 2012 in Florida, haven't played since. This might be my chaaance



Yea, it is avalible as a Platium reward. I want it xD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 2, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yea, it is avalible as a Platium reward. I want it xD



Hmm... I'm not Platinum, but there's always a chance I could buy it off somebody here.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 2, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Hmm... I'm not Platinum, but there's always a chance I could buy it off somebody here.



How much will you offer? I have a platinum~


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 2, 2015)

Shayne said:


> How much will you offer? I have a platinum~



Well I know the usual offers stand around 5-6K (which I obviously don't have... yet) so I think I'll leave it be for now, but thanks for offering.


----------



## Justin (Apr 2, 2015)

Javocado said:


> this site is going to fckn kill me
> i've been trying to redeem my platinum reward for an hour now



Did you ever get yours? Because I'm sitting here playing that game right now and this is ridiculous.

Can someone please enlighten me as to how the hell a giant corporation like Nintendo can manage to maintain such a broken ass website for months? (it's been like this since they announced the shut down)

Lord DeNA save us from Nintendo's incompetence sooner than later!!!


----------



## Javocado (Apr 2, 2015)

Justin said:


> Did you ever get yours? Because I'm sitting here playing that game right now and this is ridiculous.
> 
> Can someone please enlighten me as to how the hell a giant corporation like Nintendo can manage to maintain such a broken ass website for months? (it's been like this since they announced the shut down)
> 
> Lord DeNA save us from Nintendo's incompetence sooner than later!!!



Yeah I was at it from 5pm-11pm yesterday with occasional refreshing.
I was so relieved when it let me in.
At first I couldn't even log in and when I did it would log me out.
Then I would successfully log in and get so close to my reward but then "your coins are safe with wario".
I find it works best in the wii hours so you might want to try again around 1030-11.
Good luck!


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 2, 2015)

Justin said:


> Did you ever get yours? Because I'm sitting here playing that game right now and this is ridiculous.
> 
> Can someone please enlighten me as to how the hell a giant corporation like Nintendo can manage to maintain such a broken ass website for months? (it's been like this since they announced the shut down)
> 
> Lord DeNA save us from Nintendo's incompetence sooner than later!!!





Javocado said:


> Yeah I was at it from 5pm-11pm yesterday with occasional refreshing.
> I was so relieved when it let me in.
> At first I couldn't even log in and when I did it would log me out.
> Then I would successfully log in and get so close to my reward but then "your coins are safe with wario".
> ...



I've been in the same boat, though more persistent in terms of hours I put in. I really wanted to have my digital copy of AC:NL before tomorrow, but I got the coin error, so now I'm just sitting here, wriggling uncomfortably as I wait for someone from Nintendo to respond to my inquiry. 

This after having missed on amiibo pre-orders for the bundle even though I was fourth in line. The two amiibo I wanted gone and I can't get a hold of something that comes in unlimited quantity now. Ay.


----------



## aleshapie (Apr 2, 2015)

I tried to put in a stack of codes for 6 hours the other day...unsuccessfully...NINTENDO! Ugh!


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 3, 2015)

Ouch. Those can't be put in anymore, to my understanding. 


At least I was finally able to actually "purchase" my free copy of AC:NL. It's downloading now, but with my internet, it may take a while.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 3, 2015)

Justin said:


> Did you ever get yours? Because I'm sitting here playing that game right now and this is ridiculous.
> 
> Can someone please enlighten me as to how the hell a giant corporation like Nintendo can manage to maintain such a broken ass website for months? (it's been like this since they announced the shut down)
> 
> Lord DeNA save us from Nintendo's incompetence sooner than later!!!



BECAUSE YOU POSTED ON MY THREAD, YOU MADE MY DAY!~


----------



## Justin (Apr 3, 2015)

Justin said:


> Did you ever get yours? Because I'm sitting here playing that game right now and this is ridiculous.
> 
> Can someone please enlighten me as to how the hell a giant corporation like Nintendo can manage to maintain such a broken ass website for months? (it's been like this since they announced the shut down)
> 
> Lord DeNA save us from Nintendo's incompetence sooner than later!!!



I beat the boss.


----------



## Eldin (Apr 3, 2015)

I have no clue what I'm going to pick. 

I've never played most of them, but because I wasn't really interested, haha. I might go for MK7 or Yoshi's Island for something new, but I'm also really tempted to have a second AC town. ;-;

I'll probably wait until the last minute to pick, haha. Kind of bummed that Luigis Mansion wasn't up there.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 3, 2015)

I still don't know what I should get.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

Eldin said:


> I have no clue what I'm going to pick.
> 
> I've never played most of them, but because I wasn't really interested, haha. I might go for MK7 or Yoshi's Island for something new, but I'm also really tempted to have a second AC town. ;-;
> 
> I'll probably wait until the last minute to pick, haha. Kind of bummed that Luigis Mansion wasn't up there.


You should get ACNL. It may seem crazy to get a second town, but at some point your gonna want it anyways xD. I felt that way when I had the opportunity to get a third town, and I dont regret it xD


----------



## Cress (Apr 4, 2015)

I got Island Tour. Let's see if it is as horrible as everyone says!


----------



## Cress (Apr 4, 2015)

Okay, so I've only played 3 boards and while it isn't close to the best, it isn't as horrible as everyone says it is. My only complaint with the game so far is that it relies on luck too much at times.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 4, 2015)

oh poo, I'm a platinum member and I already have most of the games they're offering :/
I might get either yoshi's new island or pushmo world....
smb3 for the 3ds is good too
sigh *disappointed*


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 4, 2015)

I bought PLUSHMO and CRASHMO for the 3ds.... I wouldn't if your spending real money like me~


----------



## Eldin (Apr 4, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> You should get ACNL. It may seem crazy to get a second town, but at some point your gonna want it anyways xD. I felt that way when I had the opportunity to get a third town, and I dont regret it xD



Yeah, that's probably going to happen. I've been taking a break from AC, but once I go back to it I'll have a fresh file to start, I suppose.


----------



## Cou (Apr 4, 2015)

O: dunno if it's worth it to get another acnl or go for mk7 ;;;A;


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 4, 2015)

Cou said:


> O: dunno if it's worth it to get another acnl or go for mk7 ;;;A;



Yea same~


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 4, 2015)

I went for AC:NL. Once I get far enough to move my stuff over from my physical copies, I'm going to erase the others and sell them or give them to friends who don't have the game yet.


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted (Apr 5, 2015)

i got ness remix for my 2ds


----------



## Cou (Apr 5, 2015)

rip not enough space to dl...


----------



## meriwether (Apr 5, 2015)

i don't need a third acnl copy....but i would love to have a digital on my 3ds xl instead of my old one....poooo why do i do this


----------



## pika62221 (Apr 6, 2015)

If it wasn't for them being all games, I'd be more elated, but they're all games, and all the ones from there I want I already have- part of me is glad this is ending, they've been doing this kind of stuff for a while now...


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 6, 2015)

I'll probably end up with ACNL, since IDK, all the other games look kinda sucky. :c

I have MK7 already, or I'd get that.

These are the other 3 I'd consider:

Mario Party
Yoshi's New Island
Mario Golf

Which Mario Party looks, not too exciting. Yoshi's New Island looks like every other Mario game rehashed. And Mario Golf...meh.

Is there anyone here who LOVES one of those 3? 

I really don't need another ACNL. It would be nice, but IDK if I'd really play it too much again...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually Yoshi's New Island looks like Kirby...which I love, but already have...


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 6, 2015)

LyraVale said:


> These are the other 3 I'd consider:
> 
> Mario Party
> Yoshi's New Island
> ...



I myself am deciding between New Super Mario Bros. 2 and Mario Golf, but I can speak to the other two on you list.

Mario Party is fun with a group, but it's lacking in solo mode otherwise. There are no "traditional" Mario Party boards and instead there are odd variations on different board games. Not a good choice if you're looking for a more standard Mario Party experience.

Yoshi's New Island disappointed me. I was expecting something like the Super Nintendo version or the DS version. The art style is weird, and it's like the screen is too zoomed in to platform correctly. To be fair, I only played through the first few levels before I went back to ACNL .

Good luck deciding!


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 6, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> I myself am deciding between New Super Mario Bros. 2 and Mario Golf, but I can speak to the other two on you list.
> 
> Mario Party is fun with a group, but it's lacking in solo mode otherwise. There are no "traditional" Mario Party boards and instead there are odd variations on different board games. Not a good choice if you're looking for a more standard Mario Party experience.
> 
> ...



I see what you're saying, about the other 2. Honestly, I'm down to ACNL and Mario Golf. I've never tried Golf, even irl, so I guess it would be kind of a new thing. On the other hand, there's a reason I haven't tried golf...I don't particularly find it interesting. 

*sigh

Well, thank you for your reply.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 7, 2015)

I got scammed by Adol The Red if anyone has a code that I could have I can give you a bit of tbt and I will always remember you~

I want Mario PARTY or New Leaf Or NES remix


----------



## zoetrope (Apr 7, 2015)

I chose Tropical Freeze and finally got around to downloading it last night.  That thing is a monster!  I wasn't planning on buying a hard drive for my U since I never buy digital retail titles but I had to delete Game and Wario and Wii Party U in order to have enough room.  Grumble grumble...

the game is very nice though!


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 8, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> I chose Tropical Freeze and finally got around to downloading it last night.  That thing is a monster!  I wasn't planning on buying a hard drive for my U since I never buy digital retail titles but I had to delete Game and Wario and Wii Party U in order to have enough room.  Grumble grumble...
> 
> the game is very nice though!



I don't have a wii u, so I can't get that....but I agree this looks like a nice game. I really liked the DK Country Returns game I got last year, from CN. Tropical looks pretty much the same though.

It was really fun for a while, but got too hard, and I abandoned it. I still plan to go back to it, but other games came along.


----------



## agscribble (Apr 8, 2015)

Aw man! I'm soo sad now that's I've looked at these! Back before the code deadline, I had three game to input. But every time I went to do it Nintendo's site was down or it would crash on me. I never got to put in the codes that would have bumped my status to platinum. I want a second town so bad. _*rolls around in jealousy*_

Oh well, at least they have some games I've never played as gold prizes. I just don't know what I want yet. The freaky forms thing look really weird. I might have to try that one. I might just stick to an old classic, like Mario 3, that I've never played.


----------



## lamomok (Apr 8, 2015)

I just got Mario Kart 7! I'm glad the prizes are digital, otherwise I would be tempted to get another copy of ACNL (and probably regret it later). My current copy is digital so I had to choose something else. Mario Kart 7 has not disappointed me. I'm not sure why whenever a new Mario Kart comes out, I always think that racing games don't appeal to me and I won't like them, but I always end up getting addicted lol.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 8, 2015)

lamomok said:


> I just got Mario Kart 7! I'm glad the prizes are digital, otherwise I would be tempted to get another copy of ACNL (and probably regret it later). My current copy is digital so I had to choose something else. Mario Kart 7 has not disappointed me. I'm not sure why whenever a new Mario Kart comes out, I always think that racing games don't appeal to me and I won't like them, but I always end up getting addicted lol.



I can't play MK8, so I still play 7, and I'm STILL addicted. I'm glad they made it a reward, since maybe lots of new people will start playing now, or people who forgot it will come back.


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 8, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> I chose Tropical Freeze and finally got around to downloading it last night.  That thing is a monster!  I wasn't planning on buying a hard drive for my U since I never buy digital retail titles but I had to delete Game and Wario and Wii Party U in order to have enough room.  Grumble grumble...
> 
> the game is very nice though!



I had to shove it on a 32GB flashdrive I had lying about.

Does anyone use a flashdrive as storage? When playing on one does the game lag or anything?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 8, 2015)

I decided on Mario Kart 7. Havnt played yet, but looking foward to it


----------



## CR33P (Apr 8, 2015)

i could've sworn i was a platinum member this year


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah, the rewards are pretty good, I got my reward already.


----------

